# Is your protection up to date?



## Michael. (Jun 4, 2014)

*Gameover Zeus and CryptoLocker*

Our latest arrival

*Might be worth reading and saving.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SHYbebHIX8


http://article.wn.com/view/2014/06/03/Cryptolocker_what_you_need_to_know/

http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsof...elps-fbi-in-gameover-zeus-botnet-cleanup.aspx



.


----------



## kcvet (Jun 4, 2014)

shields up scotty


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine too.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2014)

Hang on.  Let me check my wallet.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 4, 2014)

And your mouse balls.


----------

